# Growing old disgracefully



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

A couple had been married for 50 years. 
They were sitting at the breakfast table one morning when the wife says, 
'Just think, fifty years ago we were sitting here at this breakfast table together.'
'I know,' the old man said. 
'We were probably sitting here naked as a jaybird fifty years ago.' 
'Well,' Granny snickered. 'Let's relive some old times.' 
Where upon, the two stripped to the buff and sat down at the table. 
'You know, honey,' the little old lady breathlessly replied, 
'My nipples are as hot for you today as they were fifty years ago.' 
'I wouldn't be surprised,' replied Gramps. 
'One's in your coffee and the other is in your porridge.'


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Good one. :lol: :lol:


----------

